# Lighting



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

*Lightning*

www.weather.com the weather video on the front page is very cool it shows a lightning bolt behind the St.Louis arch and then check out the video mother natures fireworks.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Did you guys like the video?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I bet no one is looking at this thread because you spelled lightning wrong twice. No on cares about lighting, but lightning is cool lol


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Your right I can't spell thanks for correcting me I changed it. The video is not on the front page anymore I is under weather videos .


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I saw the video. Very interesting how they caught the actual bolts of lightning on video. It must have been a pretty nice video camera too in order to catch the lightning bolts in that much detail.


----------

